# Dell Optiplex 745 NON-FACTORY PART UPGRADE



## degreen (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a Dell Optiplex 745 Full Size Desktop 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo brand new in the box at an Electronics Recycling Company I work for. Now I read the factory specs sheet on this unit which are not to bad, however I have several better parts that I can add that I have also found. I was wondering if anyone knows if this units motherboard is capable handling the following parts. First an Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz Processor & second 4x2GB OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz RAM. If anyone knows if this motherboard is capable of handling these upgrade components please let me know.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am confident your ram will work but I know your intended cpu will not

the dell comes with E6XXX which is 1066mhz FSB and a rather robust bios update would be needed to handle the E8400 which is 1333mhz FSB and use different voltages / dell definetly would not offer that far upgradabilty of bios


----------



## degreen (Sep 18, 2010)

If I can atleast use the RAM I'm satisfied. The factory 2.4 GHz Core 2 Duo will be fine for now I'm sure I'll be able to come across a 1066 CPU uprade with amount of computers that we recycle & rebuild at my job. Thanks


----------

